
Why Are Corporations Hoarding Trillions? - skolos
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/24/magazine/why-are-corporations-hoarding-trillions.html
======
kebernet
A: Because our stupid fiscal and monetary policies have been so biased toward
austerity coming out of a liquidity trap recession, there isn't enough
inflation to force them to invest it or see it lose value. WTF is the NYT
doing even writing an article like this for anyway?

